# Share with us the Music that relieves you



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

As the title says , share the music that relieves you from your anxiety / you usually resort to once you're anxious usually.


----------



## VoldyHobbit (Mar 26, 2013)

This always makes me feel better when I'm having a bad day. I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## NotGivingUpYet (Mar 21, 2013)

I have certain bands I listen to for this, simply because their message is one I can relate to. Bands like We Came As Romans, (check out their song Just Keep Breathing, it saved my life) The Color Morale, August Burns Red, The Ghost Inside, The Amity Affliction, and Memphis May Fire is what really helps me. They're all metal/hardcore bands but if you're into that kind of music, the lyrics will really speak to you. Music keeps me going in my darkest days.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I like listening to R&B and New Wave. However a song I like listening to when I'm nervous or anxious Placebo's Running Up That Hill.


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

Bollywood and Hindi music seems to do the trick for me. I occasionally find great new songs on a site called musicindiaonline.com. Then I just bookmark/favorite-bar them for later.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Anything P-Funk boosts my mood a little, because it's so upbeat, funky, and joyous. So much of modern music is just negative, and that's why I love Parliament.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

First two albums by Linkin Park really loud while driving


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

Anything by Draconian or Agalloch soothes me. They are kind of aggressive at times, but their arrangements and emotive atmosphere in their music helps me relax. I also listen to classical and ambient stuff like Liquid Minds when I'm stressed and need quieter relief.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Basically anything Sigur Ros or Riceboy Sleeps.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I like ambient music and indie/folk to calm me.








music starts at about 6:50


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Anything from A State of Trance.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

VoldyHobbit said:


> This always makes me feel better when I'm having a bad day. I can't wait for the new album!


I love paramore!

I am obsessed with City and Colour at the moment. Dallas Green's vocals + acoustic is really relaxing to me.. and lyrics get you thinking..
"sleeping sickness"





"Waiting"


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you Ford commercial for exposing me to the awesomeness that is Jonsi.


----------



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

God where to begin...
I love bluesy music (which i guess makes sense in this forum). A lot of older black keys stuff, or junior kimbrough I love. I also enjoy some alternative/underground hip hop, and some hipster-esque type music

This is probably my all time favorite version of this song, and my favorite live performance period. (the first song, not the louder one that comes after)




















Tell me what you think!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

DreamerInSlumberland said:


> Anything by Draconian or Agalloch soothes me. They are kind of aggressive at times, but their arrangements and emotive atmosphere in their music helps me relax. I also listen to classical and ambient stuff like Liquid Minds when I'm stressed and need quieter relief.


*Thumbs up*

As for me, anything atmospheric. Be it metal:






Electronic:






or Post Rock






The last one always hits me hard for some reason, lol


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

I always find a bit of old school funky house music does it for me.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

This song always puts me in a good mood


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Music by Ivan Torrent.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

My secret Sunshine Collection

This is extremely relaxing - Holiday at home - makes me shiver for joy:




[/YOUTUBE]




This one is so heart warming - Just look at his face and you will smile:


----------



## Rubiconmango (May 24, 2012)




----------

